# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  FFT in Excel

## dharshanie

Hi!

Can anyone please tell me how I could calculate FFT (Fast Fourier Transform) of a certain range of values in excel? Any sort of help would be greatly appreciated. Even if could point me to some place useful, I'd be grateful. I've tried googling but have had no luck except for paid software packages. I don't think it's that complex but please feel free to correct me.

Thanks

Dharshie

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

If you add the Analysis toolpak in Tools=>Addins, then it will add an
Analysis entry to the Tools menu.  One of the the choices under analysis is
Fourier Analysis.  I believe this is what you want.  See Fast Fourier
Transform in Excel Help.

--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy


"dharshanie" <dharshanie.23g3hz_1140300001.8563@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote
in message news:dharshanie.23g3hz_1140300001.8563@excelforum-nospam.com...
>
> Hi!
>
> Can anyone please tell me how I could calculate FFT (Fast Fourier
> Transform) of a certain range of values in excel? Any sort of help
> would be greatly appreciated. Even if could point me to some place
> useful, I'd be grateful. I've tried googling but have had no luck
> except for paid software packages. I don't think it's that complex but
> please feel free to correct me.
>
> Thanks
>
> Dharshie
>
>
> --
> dharshanie
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> dharshanie's Profile:
http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=23673
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=514054
>

----------


## dharshanie

Thank you sooooooo much for helping me find FFT in Excel. . . However now I need to plot a graph with these FFT values- as in how do i plot graphs for complex numbers that have an imaginary value?

Basically what I want is a frequency spectrum of the FFT data I have from my results. Can excel do this for me?

----------


## Dana DeLouis

One common way is to just plot the absolute value of the complex number.
=IMABS(A1)

--
HTH.  :>)
Dana DeLouis
Windows XP, Office 2003


"dharshanie" <dharshanie.23htzy_1140381001.9147@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote
in message news:dharshanie.23htzy_1140381001.9147@excelforum-nospam.com...
>
> Thank you sooooooo much for helping me find FFT in Excel. . . However
> now I need to plot a graph with these FFT values- as in how do i plot
> graphs for complex numbers that have an imaginary value?
>
> Basically what I want is a frequency spectrum of the FFT data I have
> from my results. Can excel do this for me?
>
>
> --
> dharshanie
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> dharshanie's Profile:
> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=23673
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=514054
>

----------

